# Lizards that don't need UV



## Tyl3r (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I read somewhere that not all lizards need UV, I know snakes don't, but I was interested to know if any of you guys know this (I think some geckos don't need it either?)?

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## Shotta (Feb 23, 2014)

thicktail geckoes, eastern hooded scalyfoots, broad banded sandswimmers


----------



## Tyl3r (Feb 23, 2014)

I might sound stupid here, but I thought they all needed UV.. Learn something new everyday 

- - - Updated - - -

I might sound stupid here, but I thought they all needed UV.. Learn something new everyday


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 23, 2014)

Generally, if it's nocturnal, then it doesn't need UV. 
That being said, lace monitors aren't nocturnal, but they don't need UV, as long as they are being fed whole bodied animals (as the vitamins they get from the organs in those animals, are the same as what they would get from UV light).


----------



## James_Scott (Feb 23, 2014)

Most small skinks don't need it either. They may or may not benefit from it though.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't think any reptile needs uv!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tristis said:


> I don't think any reptile needs uv!



Be careful, them fighting words, the newbies will flame you to a crisp.

But I totally agree.


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 23, 2014)

Tristis said:


> I don't think any reptile needs uv!


geez your pushing it there lol cant wait till this catches on.i might just sit back and watch now....


----------



## bigguy (Feb 23, 2014)

The only lizard family in Australia that does appear to require UVb is the dragons. It wont hurt giving it to the others, but they do fine without it. Dragons however need VitD3 to absorb calcium correctly. Without it they often suffer from MBD. And they create D3 from the UV lighting.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I assume you are referring to UVB light.

UVB light is used by many vertebrates to photosynthesise vitamin D (in an inactive form) in the skin which is then stored in the liver until needed. 

Vitamin D is essential to ALL vertebrates as it enables *calcium* to be taken up from the gut and to be utilised in the body to build hard bones & teeth, enable heart functioning, enable transmission of nerve impulses and skeletal muscle contraction, the release of enzymes and hormones, and more... We do tend to focus just on the building of bones.

AS has been mentioned, those reptiles that eat whole vertebrates as a significant part of their natural diet are capable of accessing and making use of the stored inactive vitamin D in the liver of their prey. They therefore have no need for photosynthesising their own. Medium to large monitors are an excellent example.

While nocturnal reptiles still need vitamin D it would seem on the surface of things that they do not get it via exposure to UVB as they are not active during daylight hours. 

With a number gecko species that have been investigated, it seems their skin is remarkably transparent to UVB. The suggestion is that even a small amount of UVB getting through the bark under which they shelter, enables them to photosynthesis vitamin D. Most species of geckos in captivity are given vitamin supplements, including vitamin D. Without those, they may not fare so well... I do not know for sure.

I am aware that quite a few nocturnal tree frog species, kept in conditions of total lack of UVB exposure, were found to be vitamin D deficient. It is thought that even a slight amount of UVB absorbed while hidden in nature amongst foliage during the day, is essential for their well being.

Dragons, irrespective of diet, are extremely dependent on UVB exposure to remain healthy. Skinks, for some reason, are far less dependent on UVB exposure. Young, growing skinks do require it while adults seem to able to get by with very little or zero exposure. We don’t know why.

Nocturnal lizards may take in UVB whilst in their daytime retreats. If this is the case, the amount of UVB required is minimal – a bit like the tree frogs. Again, I do not know for certain.

There are insectivorous monitors that seem not to need UVB in captivity, and that defies what we understand to date. So there is still much to be discovered.

As a generalisation, those lizards that commonly eat whole vertebrates can go without, dragons need high exposure throughout their life, skinks need most when they are young to minimal when older, nocturnal species should be provided with vitamin D as a supplement or provided with a 2% UVB output light in their enclosure.

Regretfully the foregoing still leaves a lot of unanswered questions, the answers to which I would dearly like to know as well. 

Blue


----------



## Tristis (Feb 24, 2014)

junglepython2 said:


> Be careful, them fighting words, the newbies will flame you to a crisp.
> 
> But I totally agree.
> 
> smileysnake geez your pushing it there lol cant wait till this catches on.i might just sit back and watch now....



lol I didn't get many bites.

I have raised bearded dragons and turtles with no uv. I believe vitD3 is broken down and used threw heat. if you don't have the right heat range that the animal can use, your going to have problems.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am very curious to know what you feed your beardeds and turtles.

Blue


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 24, 2014)

Tristis said:


> lol I didn't get many bites.
> 
> I have raised bearded dragons and turtles with no uv. I believe vitD3 is broken down and used threw heat. if you don't have the right heat range that the animal can use, your going to have problems.



Yes it is quite possible to raise beardies without uv but like you wrote temps are the key.If they are kept too hot and not fed quite enough they grow too fast which causes problems.Hot of a day,cool of a night along with plenty of dusted food and they can be successfully kept without UV.


----------



## ingie (Feb 24, 2014)

I concur. If given the right temperatures and and a D3 supplement (if they don't already eat D3 rich diets), they are still getting everything they need. 
Incidentally I keep all my skinks and dragons on a rooved balcony with several hours of full and filtered morning sun plus additional lamps for the dragons, but that is because it is convenient for me.


----------



## Tyl3r (Feb 25, 2014)

So, are you saying I should give a baby bluey uv? Or will it be ok without?


----------



## kankryb (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinktongue skinks can be without UV light


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 26, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> So, are you saying I should give a baby bluey uv? Or will it be ok without?



Is your diet 100% perfectly supplemented with all the correct nutrition to compensate?


----------



## Tyl3r (Feb 26, 2014)

I do not have it yet, that is why I am asking the question, do you think I should just be safe and buy a 2% UV bulb with a perfect diet?

P.S. What is a perfect diet for Bluetongues?


----------



## PhilZ (Feb 26, 2014)

Marbled geckos, I believe most velvet geckos. I'm pretty sure that geckos don't need it coz they like dark and they get enough uv from calcium crickets


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2014)

If you are getting a young blue tongue, and if it is your first reptile, it won't hurt to have UV in its tank.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> I do not have it yet, that is why I am asking the question, do you think I should just be safe and buy a 2% UV bulb with a perfect diet?
> 
> P.S. What is a perfect diet for Bluetongues?



first off I think a 5%UV tube is a better option and I don't profess to have the perfect diet but I feed mine mostly snails(fresh from my garden or snail farm) plus a bit of veg same as my beardies,some fruit salad, a small bit of banana once a week,she also likes a bit of cherry and blueberry when in season


----------



## wokka (Mar 4, 2014)

If you look at the various breeding farms in the states. many have no artificial nor natural uv available to their animals. the reptimania CD comes to mind where there is a guy who breeds 10s of thousands of beardies and there is no visble uv available.I am not a lizard keeper but my understanding is that the animals nust have sufficient heat to assimilate the calcium with in the food properly. Since many keepers dont provide adequate heat or many food diets do not contain enough calcium the supplying of uv enables the animal to top up any shortfall.Any advice normally needs qualifying but it is easier to recomment to newbiesthat they provide uv so there is a saftey margin.


----------

